# NYPD have been stopping people and asking them to upgrade to iOS7



## MannDude (Sep 22, 2013)

Reading some random news and came across this. Figured you folk may find this interesting.



> If you’re walking around New York City this afternoon, you may be handed a flyer by the NYC Police Department with a “Public Awareness Notice” for so-called “Apple users”. This note informs users of iPhone and iPad devices that upgrading to iOS 7 will add security features that will keep these devices from being reprogrammed without an Apple ID and Password. These notes go on to suggest that “additional information on iOS 7 features” can be found at Apple’s homepage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











SRC: http://topinfopost.com/2013/09/22/nypd-have-been-stopping-people-and-asking-them-to-upgrade-to-ios7

SRC: http://www.slashgear.com/ios-7-update-promoted-by-nypd-with-flyers-security-the-key-22298734/

SRC: http://twitter.com

Good samaritan cops trying to protect the public? Or another case of a big agency spying on the people?


----------



## Jade (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's the second reason. I wouldn't do it


----------



## shovenose (Sep 22, 2013)

They spelled available wrong


----------



## Jack (Sep 23, 2013)

I was told by an Apple Genius this was coming into place as they have a lot of people going into the Apple store reporting issues with devices and getting them replaced when really they are stolen/lost and then that person gets a new phone ect without paying anything this way if that happens they are going to be stuck.


----------



## Novacha (Sep 23, 2013)

I would always like to assume they are handing out these notices with good intentions, since the police do want to prevent goods from being stolen (less work for them). I doubt any agency has told the NYPD to print out fliers for IOS 7 as it would have little impact on their monitoring effort.


----------



## Echelon (Sep 23, 2013)

Novacha said:


> I would always like to assume they are handing out these notices with good intentions, since the police do want to prevent goods from being stolen (less work for them). I doubt any agency has told the NYPD to print out fliers for IOS 7 as it would have little impact on their monitoring effort.


This may be true, but with the compliance of multiple corporations coming to light in the NSA leaks, one can't help but ask the question none the less.


----------



## blergh (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks to me like a lulzy as fuck trolling.


----------



## NickGH (Sep 23, 2013)

Echelon said:


> This may be true, but with the compliance of multiple corporations coming to light in the NSA leaks, one can't help but ask the question none the less.


Totally agree, I do not trust them one bit out of sheer paranoia let alone after that debacle. This IOS release is also another nail in the coffin for apple... (pro android in case you are wondering)


----------



## Maximum_VPS (Sep 23, 2013)

Really hope this is a troll attempt. :huh:


----------



## Mun (Sep 23, 2013)

My god you guys are idiots..... freaking about everything being NSA.

Lets dumb it down for you gents.

1. What does the NYPD deal with as part of there job? .... Maybe stolen items!

2. What happens when someone steals an iPhone in NY? ..... they might report it to the NYPD!

3. What does that mean for the NYPD? ... It might mean they have to spend some time researching if it was stolen, paperwork, and general time being spent on getting back this iPhone.

So, if logic dictates, the NYPD probably wants you to upgrade to IOS7 because there is added anti-theft measures built in. meaning it would be harder for thieves to profit from stealing an iPhone. This also means less paper work, time, and energy going towards stolen property in the iPxxxxxx sector.

Now since you are all IDIOTS! lets put it into a context for you.

BIND10 is released with anti DNS reflection attack, and rate limiting enabled to help stop DNS reflection attacks. So all the sysadmins / vps providers suggest everyone upgrades to BIND10. Why might they do that? Your logic is NSA, when it is actually to help better protect the issues they see.

GOD!

Not to mention if you read the fucking flyer it says WHY!

Mun


----------



## Magiobiwan (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank you Mun for providing a voice of reason on this forum. Let us hope the sense spreads to others.


----------



## blergh (Sep 23, 2013)

Mun said:


> My god you guys are idiots..... freaking about everything being NSA.
> 
> Lets dumb it down for you gents.
> 
> ...


Yeah, because of a bunch of cops dealing out flyers about updating your shitty phone with (most probably) even shittier updates seems legit.

Hey guys, cops are always watching out for you and want you the best!1


----------



## Mun (Sep 23, 2013)

blergh said:


> Yeah, because of a bunch of cops dealing out flyers about updating your shitty phone with (most probably) even shittier updates seems legit.
> 
> Hey guys, cops are always watching out for you and want you the best!1



You are holding the idea that iPhones are shit because you are an android fan. Get over your little pissy fits on which OS is better blah blah blah. There is still another type, and many people like it. So it is advantageous for the NYPD to address this issue none the less. 

Now in regards to your last comment. WTF, can you not read? I stated that the NYPD was doing this as a self benefit! Why, less paper work, and less time spent trying to find iPhones! --- maybe we should take you back through 3rd grade again since you are an idiot!

Mun


----------



## blergh (Sep 23, 2013)

Mun said:


> You are holding the idea that iPhones are shit because you are an android fan. Get over your little pissy fits on which OS is better blah blah blah. There is still another type, and many people like it. So it is advantageous for the NYPD to address this issue none the less.
> 
> Now in regards to your last comment. WTF, can you not read? I stated that the NYPD was doing this as a self benefit! Why, less paper work, and less time spent trying to find iPhones! --- maybe we should take you back through 3rd grade again since you are an idiot!
> 
> Mun


..But daaa-ad!

FYI, I use an old Sony Ericsson K610i.


----------



## Mun (Sep 23, 2013)

... and I have an iPhone 5 and Nexus 4, what is your point? All phones have benefits and downfalls.

Mun


----------



## blergh (Sep 23, 2013)

Mun said:


> ... and I have an iPhone 5 and Nexus 4, what is your point? All phones have benefits and downfalls.
> 
> Mun


You were the one that somehow stated that i was some sort of android-troll.

Derp


----------



## Mun (Sep 23, 2013)

blergh said:


> You were the one that somehow stated that i was some sort of android-troll.
> 
> Derp



Its a definer and flows better with a name put in place,as such andriod was just a space holder. You can replace it with anything (nokia) (windows phone) etc, and it will still have the same meaning.

Derp Derp.

Mun


----------



## blergh (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## manacit (Sep 23, 2013)

I never thought I'd say I agree with Mun but, well, I agree. iOS 7 is already on 200m devices worldwide, I don't think the NSA needs to hand out fliers to get people to use it. Frankly, the the fact that people think this at all is hilarious. 

It's merely because iOS 7 makes it more difficult to get access to a stolen/locked device. End of story.


----------



## drmike (Sep 23, 2013)

Yeah iOS is proving so secure... about that fingerprint thing.  Hacked in record time.

Unsure why people want to steal closed source spy devices.  It's not like you can steal one then run down the street and activate it as your own.

If they wanted to stop the theft, they'd regulate it at the carrier level through ESN database.  Sure, the die hard hacker could in theory get around that.  The average hoodlum though, way beyond them.

We need a new theft gang that steals all these devices and throws them in the Hudson to liberate people from being tetherheads.


----------



## Mun (Sep 23, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Yeah iOS is proving so secure... about that fingerprint thing. Hacked in record time.
> 
> 
> Unsure why people want to steal closed source spy devices. It's not like you can steal one then run down the street and activate it as your own.
> ...


Ohh have any better devices?


----------



## manacit (Sep 23, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Yeah iOS is proving so secure... about that fingerprint thing.  Hacked in record time.
> 
> Unsure why people want to steal closed source spy devices.  It's not like you can steal one then run down the street and activate it as your own.
> 
> ...


Hilarious. The fingerprint reader got "hacked" like a password gets "hacked" - they made a copy of the fingerprint and used it  . At this point you need access to the fingerprint to get through - doesn't seem very "hacked" to me. They haven't even shown that they can lift a print off of the iPhone to use, probably because it's not possible. 

Calling an iPhone a closed-source spy device is probably the best thing I've heard all day. 

Keeping a massive database of ESNs that regulates network access is outside of Apple's scope as a company. I wouldn't expect them to do that. Carriers already do, but the list often isn't shared, although afiak they will blacklist stolen ESNs on the same network, so in theory your stolen device shouldn't be able to be activated.


----------



## drmike (Sep 23, 2013)

A hack is a hack.   Regardless.   Latent prints are all over the place.  Probably possible to lift such from the device itself.  Which would be like locking your car then taping your keys to the outside.  As for another hack, just a matter of time.  Anything one creates, another can and will undo.

Open source spy device, closed source spy device, they all spy.   Trying to neuter the spying takes hacking to a whole new level.  I for one have all but called it a day and shit canned these phones.

The carrier relationship with manufacturers is pretty tight and strange.  If Apple didn't want their customer gettng iJacked by thieves, they'd mandate the ESNs be collected and double checked with iTreeHQ's before activation.  Simple matter of contract and super simple to implement technically and business contract wise.  A phone that can't be activated and which routinely phones home to iTreeHQ's shouldn't be hard to find, unless it is never turned on again nor never connected to a network (i.e. Hudson Bay drowning effect).


----------



## Jade (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't understand why NYCPD is even involved with something with Apple.

*200 posts*


----------



## manacit (Sep 23, 2013)

Would you consider a car "hacked" if someone gets a picture of the key and makes a new one? http://lifehacker.com/shloosl-copies-your-house-keys-using-a-smartphone-photo-789114803

I wouldn't, and that's what this is. You have to take your key out to unlock the car, so someone can always get a picture of it.

The fact of the matter is that the fingerprint reader was never designed to be GOVERNMENT LEVEL SUPER-SECURITY IMPERVIOUS TO ANYONE TRYING TO BYPASS IT. It was designed for people who don't even have a passcode at unlock set at all, to encourage them to go from no security to some security, and help deter theft because of that. People like you misconstrue the entire idea. 

Still laughing at calling them "Spy Devices" 

It is an odd relationship - I don't blame Apple for not getting involved. For one, your view is incredibly shortsighted and US centric - what happens in other countries where cell phones are handled differently/carriers don't cooperate? What happens when someone is wrongfully banned? It'd take a lot of support and work on Apple's part for a job that should really be done by the carrier. 

NYPD is involved in this because they deal with thousands of stolen iOS devices a month and spend millions on recovering them and processing stolen devices. An updated operating system that effectively deters device thefts will help people not get their devices stolen, and stop the NYPD from wasting their time looking for iPhones.


----------



## jarland (Sep 23, 2013)

Unlocking a door with the key that you stole and made a copy of is NOT hacking. That's just called theft or breaking and entering.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 23, 2013)

jarland said:


> Unlocking a door with the key is NOT hacking.


How about creating a fake key from stolen data to enter the door?

That's like saying finding a key on the ground outside someone's house and then using it to enter their house isn't entering their house unlawfully.


----------



## jarland (Sep 23, 2013)

Taking the key and having it copied? Theft and key duplication, not hacking. No one has cracked the device and extracted the information, they just made a copy of their fingerprint.


----------



## drmike (Sep 23, 2013)

Is theft materially different than hacking typically?   Both tend to be criminal.

Lifting prints in case of investigation would be good work.  In case of hacking, it counts as something.

If the prints unlock the phone which were lifted from, then that's a form of hacking no doubt.


----------



## jarland (Sep 23, 2013)

Let's not diminish hacking to child's games just to justify a hatred of Apple. It's a bit too stereotypical of the Apple hater crowd to want to bend reality to fit it. No one has lifted fingerprints without permission and broken into a device that I've heard of. Setting out to copy a key that you own that isn't encrypted, that's hardly an accomplishment. If that's hacking, I can paste my password here and call myself a hacker.


Plain and simple, iPhone thefts result in police calls. It's productive to proactively attempt to reduce some of the less important emergency calls in a city that requires such an infrastructure. I'm not saying we aren't going to see that conspiracy one day, but this isn't it.


----------



## drmike (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't think it's a conspiracy.  Just very odd to target this one brand of devices and advocate customers spend serious cash "upgrading".   Maybe as a single product line, the iPhones are high in theft number (reason if so to not buy one).  Have to be tons of Samsungs and other alterna phones boosted too.

I wouldn't expect NYPD to be allocating any real resources to tracking phones of any sort.  Any real big city PD has plenty of real issues in never ending supply to deal with.  Robberies, big thefts, violence, domestic incidents, etc.

Most folks out such a device would revert to various layers of insurance many have for replacement.  In lieu of such or if not covered, it's reason enough not to invest such amounts of cash on a mere phone device.

This sort of stuff just doesn't happen in rural America.


----------



## jarland (Sep 23, 2013)

If I had to make a guess, I'd say android phones aren't as hot items. Plain and simple, people don't openly, publicly place as much value on one single model. Then there's the fact that you can get one for free or close to it with contract, and most people can't tell a free phone apart from a $400 one because they don't know about cores, gpu, and ram. iPhone is a more specific phone , fewer models, all known to have high monetary value at their peak, and probably account for a lot of police calls.


It's all just speculation at the end of the day. Obviously they found it beneficial. It's not like they need your fingerprint. Most people have theirs on file anyway.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Sep 23, 2013)

> A hack is a hack.   Regardless.   Latent prints are all over the place.  Probably possible to lift such from the device itself.  Which would be like locking your car then taping your keys to the outside.  As for another hack, just a matter of time.  Anything one creates, another can and will undo.


The majority of people who steal an iPhone aren't going to be determined enough to lift a latent print (which would probably be smudged. I can't see a SINGLE good clean print on my iPhone screen), make some sort of fake finger to apply the print to, and then get into the phone. No, instead they'll probably try and guess the simple 4-digit passcode. If your data gets wiped because you had that feature enabled, oh well. Or they'll reboot it into Recovery Mode and make it a clean install of iOS 7, which is what the whole push to update TO iOS 7 is about.



> I wouldn't expect NYPD to be allocating any real resources to tracking phones of any sort.  Any real big city PD has plenty of real issues in never ending supply to deal with.  Robberies, big thefts, violence, domestic incidents, etc.


You'd be surprised. Just the fact that someone calls in to report their stolen iDevice takes Police Time and resources. Depending on the jurisdiction, it may be REQUIRED for an officer to go out and take a theft report. Due diligence. The "Find my iDevice" feature is *VERY* useful. I've misplaced my phone before, as have some of my friends and family. All it takes is opening the app/webpage and signing in to your Apple ID, and you can see where your phone is, you can lock it remotely (if for some reason you happen to have a stupid passcode or no passcode at all), you can make it play a noise regardless of volume/silence options, you can have it display a message for whoever finds it, and you can even WIPE it remotely should you need to. Does Apple have the ability to track people's locations based on that? Absolutely. Are they likely to? Not really. Does the convenience and usefulness of such a function outweigh any potential downsides? HECK YES. Say your iPhone gets stolen while you're at a restaurant. You can pull up the location and discover "Hey! It's at so-and-so address!" Then you can call the Police and let them know EXACTLY where the phone is. This situation has happened in the past. Google it. 

Now, Buffalooed, would you PLEASE quit it with the NSA Conspiracy/ColoCrossing Horribleness/Whatever the hell else? At first it was somewhat interesting. NOW, on the other hand, it has gotten to be ridiculous.


----------



## blergh (Sep 23, 2013)

manacit said:


> Still laughing at calling them "Spy Devices"


Realistically speaking you could say that any modern cellphone (smartphone) is a device that collects, stores and sends information about you & people around you, which in turn makes it more or less so.

However, most people today accept this fact and still use them, seeing as you'd be more or less fucked otherwise. Same goes for the Internet as a whole.


----------



## manacit (Sep 23, 2013)

blergh said:


> Realistically speaking you could say that any modern cellphone (smartphone) is a device that collects, stores and sends information about you & people around you, which in turn makes it more or less so.
> 
> However, most people today accept this fact and still use them, seeing as you'd be more or less fucked otherwise. Same goes for the Internet as a whole.





Spying implies that it does so without my knowledge or consent. Sharing my location on facebook/twitter/foursquare isn't spying, it's sharing my location. Unless you want to claim that my phone is covertly sending data to the NSA for the purposes of them monitoring me, which is a bit of a stretch. 

As for the reason they target iOS devices, it's because they're the only devices that are all homogeneously updated on a strict schedule. It'd be impossible (and illogical) for the NYPD to track the latest version of Android for the 500 different android handsets that are sold in the USA. If Google releases an upgrade, it's not going to see anything but a Nexus device for a while, and it probably won't be seen on a large number of devices at all..

On the other hand, the day iOS 7 was released it was running on 200 million devices, and everyone running an iPhone 4+ or iPad 2+ was able to install it immediately. It makes sense they would want you to update to a version that provides more physical security to disparage theft.


----------



## drmike (Sep 23, 2013)

Yawn.

@Magiobiwan,  unsure where you jumped on for a ride, but feel free to jump off.  

* "Find my iDevice" *

With said feature + insurance why is any of this public Apple theater even necessary?  You can locate your phone, wipe it, etc. already.

Now calling this a feature is swell.  It is.  Can I opt out of it, easily as a moron user --- the same moron user that can't properly lock their phone?  The new OS doesn't save the police resources of retrieving your phone.  Perhaps NYPD should be creating a stupidity tax and fee for retrieval of said devices? 

*Does Apple have the ability to track people's locations based on that? Absolutely. Are they likely to? Not really.*

Clearly Apple can and does track device by location.   Or are we to just believe this phone home and give me your location feature is solely only when activated?  The later, I support.  The former is problematic.   The issue is and will remain the senseless collection of every bit of data about a customer/user in centralized identifiable database for mining at-will.  Collecting data might make sense for some things, but having clear expiration on the data collection and putting it out of reach of FOIA, hacker, government info brokers, etc. isn't paranoia, it is common sense.


----------



## drmike (Sep 23, 2013)

Perhaps you should try the new iPhone functionality


----------



## drmike (Sep 23, 2013)

Anyone mentally challenged to the degree of the folks in this NYC PSA on iThefting shouldn't be living in a city... Watching these tetherheads get untethered is umm... yeah... probably best for their own safety.  Amazing more folks aren't found dead under subway from walking off the platform while being a phone idiot.


----------



## blergh (Sep 23, 2013)

manacit said:


> Spying implies that it does so without my knowledge or consent. Sharing my location on facebook/twitter/foursquare isn't spying, it's sharing my location. Unless you want to claim that my phone is covertly sending data to the NSA for the purposes of them monitoring me, which is a bit of a stretch.


So, long-term storing of metadata isn't to be considered spying? There is no real way of knowing exactly what they are doing with this data. It seems like you are a bit too focused on NSA as such, it's unfortunately to be considered fact that cellphone-users (OS, make, brand or model is irrelevant) are being monitored.


----------



## drmike (Sep 23, 2013)

Metadata = spying, ehh surveillance.

Bruce Schneier has a piece on just that topic today:

https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/09/metadata_equals.html

I don't frankly care what .gov is doing with data.  I see little to no reason for them to be collecting any of it.

Telcos all have given gov open doors to put whatever equipment in their facilities they want.  This isn't news or recent.  It has been going on strong for the past decade or better.

Metadata has no limits.  They aren't collecting just phone info on cells, but location, billing, call logs and many other details.

Not to be outdone the US Postal service was outed for a long running program where they've been photographing all mail and packages.

People aren't collecting this data for shits and giggles.


----------



## manacit (Sep 23, 2013)

blergh said:


> So, long-term storing of metadata isn't to be considered spying? There is no real way of knowing exactly what they are doing with this data. It seems like you are a bit too focused on NSA as such, it's unfortunately to be considered fact that cellphone-users (OS, make, brand or model is irrelevant) are being monitored.


If the long-term storage of metadata is spying, than everything you own is a "spy device" down to the feature-phone and land-line that you make calls on, as there's long term metadata being stored about those calls too. E-Mail? Same. EZ-Passes or similar? You bet. Cars? Sure - license plate scanners store that data long-term!

My point is that calling a phone a "spy device" is a bit like calling a car a spy device too - you can use it to spy on people, but that's not it's primary purpose. It's hyperbolic.


----------



## drmike (Sep 23, 2013)

*Sure - license plate scanners store that data long-term!*

That's a hot button topic.  I just caught a story on the wire yesterday about a US local city level parking authority using such to catch those with outstanding parking tickets.   Net result in not much time was 10's of thousands of vehicle plates snapped.  Someone up to 3 times in different locations.

Problem is, the data is able to be requested by the public under FOIA and would be released. 

To contrast this to State Police in the same state is day and night.  They collect lots of plate data, but it is purged on a standard and quick schedule and thus, not under FOIA.  Whether they feed it to other departments as part of evasion, I can't say.  I can say, I hope they do not and are being fully truthful.

*you can use it to spy on people, but that's not it's primary purpose*

A device need not have a single function to meet some strict definition.  Nor does something need to be technology to facilitate this endless amassing of information for mining purposes.

Going back into the Cold War there were energy weapons used and audio bugs that took the form of artwork in offices. Clearly, those were limited use decoys, and thus, more in line with your pure definition.

When I think of these phones (and not picking on Apple here at all), there is spying on these layers as a base:

1. All call details

2. All texts -- nice and small, easy to store, by design?

3. Location data, cell towers, wifi, etc.  It may leak device name (Joe's Iphone).  It may leak names of wifi (123 Main St wifi)

4. Application and phone install stack info.  This could be the bundle of major installed software, or the various visible things from something as 'innocent' as the browser.

5. Intentionally leaky software -- We've seen network improvement software - or so it was called and official carrier payloaded stuff in various phone lines.   Then you have the malicious apps themselves.  Some you opt in and aren't paying attention or knowing of their use, others are simply malicious.

We of course have the lat/lon GPS data, orientation data (is the user sleeping now), temperature and other inferred data set info (is their noise, is there light, is there temperature).

All of these issues scream for secure computing and trusted networks - alternative networks and more anonymous functionality.


----------



## manacit (Sep 23, 2013)

I would hazard that the majority (if not all) spying is not done at the phone level, but the carrier level. A cell phone, by design, has to send calls/text via the carrier, as well as them always knowing your coarse location via tower triangulation, not to mention baseband version.

It would make far more sense for an enterprising agency or whatnot to merely mandate that carriers keep information and turn it over when they want it (which, I think, is what they do).

My point is that phones aren't the crux of the issue - not using a cell phone doesn't mean your metadata won't get leaked in any shape or form.


----------



## jarland (Sep 23, 2013)

The iHateApple bandwagon is boring.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Sep 23, 2013)

I have a suggestion. Save ALL your stuff to /dev/null. The NSA isn't going to get it out of there! Might as well never leave your house too. Anything you do outside can be seen by them spy satellites!!! IT'S ALL A CONSPIRACY!!!1!11


----------



## drmike (Sep 23, 2013)

Come on now @Magiobiwan.  Obviously, things have basis in reality or we wouldn't be talking about it like everyone elsewhere.

I don't understand if you purely intend on being a troll or are that ridiculous to believe there is nothing going on.


----------



## drmike (Sep 23, 2013)

iOS users and Droid folks ought to remember CarrierIQ:

http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/9416/what-risk-does-carrier-iq-pose-exactly


----------



## Wintereise (Sep 24, 2013)

This thread is full of retards. <.<'


----------



## blergh (Sep 24, 2013)

manacit said:


> If the long-term storage of metadata is spying, than everything you own is a "spy device" down to the feature-phone and land-line that you make calls on, as there's long term metadata being stored about those calls too. E-Mail? Same. EZ-Passes or similar? You bet. Cars? Sure - license plate scanners store that data long-term!
> 
> My point is that calling a phone a "spy device" is a bit like calling a car a spy device too - you can use it to spy on people, but that's not it's primary purpose. It's hyperbolic.


Which is exactly what i wanted to come to. Without really knowing how our data is treated we are fucked. It might not be it's main purpose no, obviously not. But it's a nice enough feature to not really tell people about it.


While most cars of today have some sort of on-board computer, they are not directly connected to the internet but require some sort of service-tool to be able to read/dump the data, most of which is data about the engine. I see some flawed logic behind that reasoning.


----------



## rsk (Sep 24, 2013)

I read about this. I don't know if it supposed to be a good thing or not ...


----------



## blergh (Sep 25, 2013)

http://hackersnewsbulletin.com/2013/09/apple-admits-iphone-5s-fingerprint-database-shared-nsa.html

Who's the retard now?


----------



## MannDude (Sep 25, 2013)

blergh said:


> http://hackersnewsbulletin.com/2013/09/apple-admits-iphone-5s-fingerprint-database-shared-nsa.html
> 
> Who's the retard now?


iPhone6: unlock your phone with this chip in your hand! Just wave your hand over your phone! No one else can use your phone but you!

EDIT: Now I feel like an idiot. Their source is a satire website.


----------



## drmike (Sep 25, 2013)

Blergh, fuck you dude


----------



## blergh (Sep 25, 2013)

MannDude said:


> iPhone6: unlock your phone with this chip in your hand! Just wave your hand over your phone! No one else can use your phone but you!
> 
> EDIT: Now I feel like an idiot. Their source is a satire website.


I knew someone would fall for it, trollbaiting is fun.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Sep 25, 2013)

At least we weren't:


http://www.mediaite.com/online/gop-congressman-fooled-by-a-year-old-onion-article-about-planned-parenthoods-abortionplex/


Or


http://www.cnn.com/2012/11/27/world/asia/north-korea-china-onion/index.html


OR


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/middleeast/iran/9574727/Iran-fooled-by-US-satirical-website-The-Onion.html


----------

